

Games are fine but the business isn't - jaoued
http://www.gamesindustry.biz/articles/2015-02-02-games-are-fine-but-the-business-isnt-rami-ismail

======
teamonkey
Why not just link to the original post rather than a series of extracted
quotes?

[http://ramiismail.com/2015/02/everything-is-not-fine-and-
tha...](http://ramiismail.com/2015/02/everything-is-not-fine-and-thats-fine/)

